# Production faller... 5 years experience.



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/24Ha4DaRgZo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/24Ha4DaRgZo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

You have to watch all his video's.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9DjfZGSPDo0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9DjfZGSPDo0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I must say, that a comment I made, may have given birth to this video.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 9, 2009)

When I first came across his vids, I thought it was the Red Green Show, but then I realized he wasn't funny and there was no duct tape


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 9, 2009)

Based on his physical stature, I'd say all of his cutting experience is largely cutting into a chocolate creme pie.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 9, 2009)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you catch the title on the 2nd one?


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 9, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Based on his physical stature, I'd say all of his cutting experience is largely cutting into a chocolate creme pie.



hey now....i'm not small statured myself!! ha ha... but he doesn't look like he is in tip top shape by any means


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Based on his physical stature, I'd say all of his cutting experience is largely cutting into a chocolate creme pie.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Metals, did you tell him about AS? He can't block our posts of pointing out his stupidity.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 9, 2009)

with all the huffin and puffin he's doin, that boy's gonna have a heart attack if he dont kill himself first that is. 5 years experience, look's more like 5 minutes to me. lol i know i do some dumb stuff in the bush but i dont post it on you tube to show the world.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Hey Metals, did you tell him about AS? He can't block our posts of pointing out his stupidity.



Another fella from AS was posting on the video's, and the guy got really pizzed at him. I've thought about telling the guy about AS... But he comes across as very conceited, like there isn't anything left for him to learn?


----------



## KD57 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Another fella from AS was posting on the video's, and the guy got really pizzed at him. I've thought about telling the guy about AS... But he comes across as very conceited, like there isn't anything left for him to learn?



Yeah I seen sawinredneck posted on some of his videos. Then the guy in the video starting whining like a little ##### and said he was going to tell his mommy.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

If "Mr. Production Faller" would join AS, I think he would fit right in...

He's definitely a blipper!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> If "Mr. Production Faller" would join AS, I think he would fit right in...
> 
> He's definitely a blipper!!!



Anyone else notice how rough he is with his saw? He overuses the dogs, and constantly stalls the saw in the wood--I think to overcome how dull the chain is... It doesn't sound like it's tuned correctly either?

He has a how to video on sharpening a chain... He lacks a lot of knowledge and application there too.

I think it would do him good to join here... But he'd have to leave his ego at the door.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2009)

[QUOTE

You have to watch all his video's. [/QUOTE]

No...I don't. One was quite enough, thankyou.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 9, 2009)

He's not much good with a saw or making square cuts. He's doing it, but has much to learn, missing the details.

He comes off like a hothead that aint gonna listen, it takes all kinds, lol.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> You have to watch all his video's.



No...I don't. One was quite enough, thankyou.[/QUOTE]

Okay, but you won't learn how to be a sawyer!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> He's not much good with a saw or making square cuts. He's doing it, but has much to learn, missing the details.



I look at his video's as entertainment. I'm not saying he's a complete waste of skin... He's probably a real nice guy?

He's just has to be willing to learn, as you say, which it seems he's unwilling to do.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 9, 2009)

He Could Be A Nice Guy And A Waste Of Skin, And There's Alot Of Skin There. Lmao


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

Easy there on the weight fellas.

At 5'8" and 195 lbs, I might get my feeling hurt. I only have one now, all of the others have been injured.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> He Could Be A Nice Guy And A Waste Of Skin, And There's Alot Of Skin There. Lmao



Haha!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Easy there on the weight fellas.
> 
> At 5'8" and 195 lbs, I might get my feeling hurt. I only have one now, all of the others have been injured.:greenchainsaw:



LOL... Well, isn't yours muscle? Table muscle?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 9, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Easy there on the weight fellas.
> 
> At 5'8" and 195 lbs, I might get my feeling hurt. I only have one now, all of the others have been injured.:greenchainsaw:



lol i'm 5 6 and 210 with a 34 inch waiste used to hit the weights pretty hard when i was younger, lol only 37 now but things are definately catching up with me.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just checked... The dude blocked me!!! Bwahahahahahaha!

Here was my 'block worthy' comment.







*
From this video:*
 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IU86s3fd5w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IU86s3fd5w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I got him pretty riled up New Years Day. Haven't been back to see if I'm blocked.
I'm thinkin it would do him some good to spend a week or two w/ Gologit, Burval or any of the other professional cutters from around AS.
Hell I'm just a firewood hackin homeowner so what would I know.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm thinkin some blunt force trauma might do the fella some good rather than his femoral artery spurting blood everywhere.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm thinkin some blunt force trauma might do the fella some good rather than his femoral artery spurting blood everywhere.



I am thinking that the blunt force trauma already happened.


----------



## KD57 (Jan 9, 2009)

Geez, that guy is gonna kill himself yet.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm just not sure if the guy is "all there", if ya know what I'm sayin. That last video really sealed it for me.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

The way he runs around like a chicken with his head cutoff... I think he's trying to look impressive? Ya know, "Look at me, and how fast I am!"

The worst thing he could do at this point, is find a big tree to fall!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 9, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> The way he runs around like a chicken with his head cutoff... I think he's trying to look impressive? Ya know, "Look at me, and how fast I am!"
> 
> The worst thing he could do at this point, is find a big tree to fall!



That is, unless he video taped it. Now that would be entertainment.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 9, 2009)

you'd think as quick as he is he'd be alot slimmer. climbing that little hill in the one vid a couple times otta burned some carb's. becha if he cut himself with the saw gravy wood come out instead of blood. he tries but quit posting on you tube, he must see himself in the video's and what he's looking like. i'd sell all my saw's for a membership at balley's or some other gym if i looked like that. they say the camera add's ten pounds, sheesh how many camera's are on him?. lol ok i'm done now


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> That is, unless he video taped it. Now that would be entertainment.



Hahaha! Yeah, but then we couldn't comment on how entertaining it was... Cause he'd block ya.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe we got this all wrong? 

He was actually hired by the execs. at Husqvarna to provide comic relief at the annual stockholder meeting/Smorgasbord. The videos weren't supposed to be released to the general public.

...nah.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Okay, but you won't learn how to be a sawyer! [/QUOTE]

Darn.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> I think I got him pretty riled up New Years Day. Haven't been back to see if I'm blocked.
> I'm thinkin it would do him some good to spend a week or two w/ Gologit, Burval or any of the other professional cutters from around AS.
> Hell I'm just a firewood hackin homeowner so what would I know.



Don't send him to me....that guy is scary. Burvol probably has more patience than I do. JacobJ wouldn't let him even get out of the pickup. TreeSlingr would strangle him.

LOL...You know enough to know you know more than that guy knows. What else do you need to know?


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 9, 2009)

Norman Bates of the woods.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Don't send him to me....that guy is scary. Burvol probably has more patience than I do. JacobJ wouldn't let him even get out of the pickup. TreeSlingr would strangle him.
> 
> LOL...You know enough to know you know more than that guy knows. What else do you need to know?



Haha... I just got a visual of Jasha lunging at that putz, with wild eyes of rage. LOL!


----------



## garyischofield (Jan 9, 2009)

*pretty scary*

at 25,and having made my living cutting houselots alot of cordwood and logs,I thought I had it all covered.Then a real experienced French Canadian came to work for me.How humbling!!!I sure feel for that guy,on youtube,because when he wakes up it aint gonna be pretty.I had worked about 2 hours with this Frenchman before it dawned on me how much I didn't know.Maybe he'll run across someone who's good soon ,so he can learn something before he ends up killing himself or...At 35 still managed to put myself in the hospital for 8 days.Bullin' and jammin', widowmaker in the last tree of the day.Wouldn't want to wish that on anybody.My first post.Really enjoy some of you 'Real Mc'coy'and your comments to some of the posers.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Don't send him to me....that guy is scary. Burvol probably has more patience than I do. JacobJ wouldn't let him even get out of the pickup. TreeSlingr would strangle him.
> 
> LOL...You know enough to know you know more than that guy knows. What else do you need to know?



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

that was funny


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 9, 2009)

he deleted all my comments.









I think even if he did get to see an actual good cutter or even a real cutter, this crack would probably ignore and refuse all the info. te is in his own WV world.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 9, 2009)

056 kid said:


> he deleted all my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup... He don't need no help.:monkey:


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 9, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> The worst thing he could do at this point, is find a big tree to fall!


looks like he did

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCYWgOBHf2M&feature=channel_page


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> looks like he did



Was the tree that tough or was he using a really dull chain? I didn't think he was ever going to finish the face.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Was the tree that tough or was he using a really dull chain? I didn't think he was ever going to finish the face.


judging by the way he sharpens his chain, I'd say that was a chain issue.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> judging by the way he sharpens his chain, I'd say that was a chain issue.



Yup... He'd be better off tackling it like stihl sawings sig...


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 10, 2009)

for sure, I had time to pop and eat a bag of popcorn while he was falling that treeopcorn: opcorn: did you see his muffler mod video for the 460, he drilled holes in the muffler while it was on the saw........


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> for sure, I had time to pop and eat a bag of popcorn while he was falling that treeopcorn: opcorn: did you see his muffler mod video for the 460, he drilled holes in the muffler while it was on the saw........



Someone from here, mentioned it in the comments of one of his videos... I haven't had the 'pleasure' of seeing it yet. opcorn: LOL


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Someone from here, mentioned it in the comments of one of his videos... I haven't had the 'pleasure' of seeing it yet. opcorn: LOL


he took it down along with a couple others but it was hilarious, he stood the saw on the rear handle with the bar sticking straight up and drilled 3 half inch holes in the muffler, shavings falling into the muffler as he drilled away, I suprised it still runs.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> he took it down along with a couple others but it was hilarious, he stood the saw on the rear handle with the bar sticking straight up and drilled 3 half inch holes in the muffler, shavings falling into the muffler as he drilled away, I suprised it still runs.



And WHY isn't he sharing that muffler mod with everyone here!!?? I mean, couldn't we all benefit from such knowledge? He's being selfish. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 10, 2009)

look at post #20 here the video doesn't play but the picture is worth many words.....


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> look at post #20 here the video doesn't play but the picture is worth many words.....



Damn thing looks like he shot it with a 45-70!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm 2:30 into the video, and he doesn't have a face in the tree yet...


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 10, 2009)

*Production* He must mean movies, right? He's got 57 of them on you-tube *Faller* Does falling down on the job count? *5 years experience* So don't anyone dare question his 'technique', or you'll be blocked!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2009)

opcorn: I'm getting ready to go to work. Maybe I should watch those videos one more time and pick up some pointers?


Now, where's my .357? I need to do a muffler mod.


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2009)

Please write up a concise description. When I move, I promise I'll get DSL so I can watch these.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

guess you all finally found me by no means do i think i know it all and i neber claimed to i have been cutting for 5 years and if my skill is of then so be it i have never been hurt and my trees always go were i want them to got so please leave me be


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> *Production* He must mean movies, right? He's got 57 of them on you-tube *Faller* Does falling down on the job count? *5 years experience* So don't anyone dare question his 'technique', or you'll be blocked!



if you like to run your mouth why dont you run it to me


----------



## PB (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> if you like to run your mouth why dont you run it to me



Just remember you can't block people here.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Just remember you can't block people here.



do you think i care what has the world come to people now like to harrass on the internet?


----------



## PB (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> do you think i care what has the world come to people now like to harrass on the internet?



If you don't like the harassment, don't post videos. The "Leave me the #### alone" video is really going to make people leave you alone. :monkey: 

Learn to use some punctuation too.


----------



## Stihl here (Jan 10, 2009)

Lmao!!!


----------



## M.R. (Jan 10, 2009)

opcorn: 

Sometimes the truth hurts.  


An open mind  :censored: will help you put more dollars in you're pocket.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> do you think i care what has the world come to people now like to harrass on the internet?



Well when you cut trees like a kid with a sharpened spoon and have more "bad experience" in a day than most fellers have in years of cutting, we get the right to harass you. 

This isn't a personal attack on you, but I think you need to find a "production" feller and take some lessons. Your cutting practices are dangerous at best and your going to hurt someone/yourself, or destroy some property.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Good God in Heaven he's been here since October!!??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> do you think i care what has the world come to people now like to harrass on the internet?



Honestly, man, spend some time watching the vids on this site and you'll see some real cutters do some awesome stuff. It should prove to be a very humbling experience. I know it was for me.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> my trees always go were i want them


 Except for the "barberchair" one right?
Thats the only one that went opposite the notch? 
"if you like to run your mouth why dont you run it to me" People offered you sound advise, you answered with profane statements. When they kept on, you deleted their words & blocked them. So, when you won't accept advise, you get criticism, you get to be the "know it all" that becomes the butt of jokes. That thing called pride gets in the way, right? You're not the 'expert' you think you are, be just a little bit thankfull for some tips & advise. There's people on this site that cut more wood in a year than you will in a lifetime. Give them a chance to help you out.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Good God in Heaven he's been here since October!!??





O CHIT thats frightening!


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Except for the "barberchair" one right?
> Thats the only one that went opposite the notch?
> "if you like to run your mouth why dont you run it to me" People offered you sound advise, you answered with profane statements. When they kept on, you deleted their words & blocked them. So, when you won't accept advise, you get criticism, you get to be the "know it all" that becomes the butt of jokes. That thing called pride gets in the way, right? You're not the 'expert' you think you are, be just a little bit thankfull for some tips & advise. There's people on this site that cut more wood in a year than you will in a lifetime. Give them a chance to help you out.



you know you are right. i have been a know it all and i aploojize. my pride does get in the way and it is not right for me to judge. so please if i offended or harmed anyone in any way shape or form i aplojize. know i am willing to listen>


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Well when you cut trees like a kid with a sharpened spoon and have more "bad experience" in a day than most fellers have in years of cutting, we get the right to harass you.
> 
> This isn't a personal attack on you, but I think you need to find a "production" feller and take some lessons. Your cutting practices are dangerous at best and your going to hurt someone/yourself, or destroy some property.



okay i will follow your advise.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> O CHIT thats frightening!



ah yes. i have been here since october i love the site look at it every morning.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Honestly, man, spend some time watching the vids on this site and you'll see some real cutters do some awesome stuff. It should prove to be a very humbling experience. I know it was for me.



will do.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Well when you cut trees like a kid with a sharpened spoon and have more "bad experience" in a day than most fellers have in years of cutting, we get the right to harass you.
> 
> This isn't a personal attack on you, but I think you need to find a "production" feller and take some lessons. Your cutting practices are dangerous at best and your going to hurt someone/yourself, or destroy some property.



now come on that chai was not dull the wood was very hard and dry and i was back baring trust me i can sharpen a chain very well


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> you know you are right. i have been a know it all and i aploojize. my pride does get in the way and it is not right for me to judge. so please if i offended or harmed anyone in any way shape or form i aplojize. know i am willing to listen>



Hey listen... I said it earlier--I bet you're a real nice guy! The kind of fella you can hang out with, and drink a few beers, and shoot the chit.

My comment on YouTube was never meant to tare you down, or make you feel stupid. If you approach life with a humble attitude, and open yourself to learning everyday... You'll do good.

Everyone wants to be good at something, and I see you having pride in being a logger... Nothing wrong with that. But, you can have pride in what you do, and have a humble attitude.

Looks like you know your way around a cat... I honestly enjoyed watching you grade that road... Probably because we guys never really grow up... Our toys and sandbox just get bigger. 

No hard feelings?


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i have to ask. i am mot trying to poke and be mean but tell the truth about thoes "helicopter jobs" please.


they are after High grade saw logs on steep ground, not paradice guy...


----------



## oldirty (Jan 10, 2009)

hey wvlogger.


you have caused me some grief from the homeowners on this site. all because i said they cut like you.... which would be downright scary to witness in person. i was looking for a good escape path and i was watching you from a computer. lol


anyway. you are the dude who put up the video cutting cookies in chaps, shirtless, and barefoot right? 

in an attempt to find something positive from this whole thing.....you sure do got some nice titties! i'd say C cups at the least.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey wvlogger.
> 
> 
> you have caused me some grief from the homeowners on this site. all because i said they cut like you.... which would be downright scary to witness in person. i was looking for a good escape path and i was watching you from a computer. lol
> ...



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey wvlogger.
> 
> 
> you have caused me some grief from the homeowners on this site. all because i said they cut like you.... which would be downright scary to witness in person. i was looking for a good escape path and i was watching you from a computer. lol
> ...



Oh no he didn't!


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hey listen... I said it earlier--I bet you're a real nice guy! The kind of fella you can hang out with, and drink a few beers, and shoot the chit.
> 
> My comment on YouTube was never meant to tare you down, or make you feel stupid. If you approach life with a humble attitude, and open yourself to learning everyday... You'll do good.
> 
> ...




no hard feeling man. i love logging it is what i live for and i know i do not know it all and have alot to learn and the cat oh yeah i have a close family freind who owns a contracting company and trained me on a cat. gotta say if i would not have logging i would run a cat> say what is your screen name on youtube?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> no hard feeling man. i love logging it is what i live for and i know i do not know it all and have alot to learn and the cat oh yeah i have a close family freind who owns a contracting company and trained me on a cat. gotta say if i would not have logging i would run a cat> say what is your screen name on youtube?



FRUNTCASTER-- Derived from a camping/fishing outing with some friends.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> FRUNTCASTER-- Derived from a camping/fishing outing with some friends.



says it does not exsist send me a freind invite


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> says it does not exsist send me a freind invite



Sent...


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Sent...



thanks atleast some of us can get along


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> thanks atleast some of us can get along



Awww... Don't mind the other fellas... They're just giving you a hard time. If you start producing video, where you're asking questions on a tree, or cut--they'll likely not smell blood, and go in for the kill.  We love good video with questions!! Like, "How does my stump look?" "What could I have done better?" Etcetera.

I do suggest you do some reading here on chain filing/grinding. After watching your video's, I know your chain can use some work. I know a lot of guys here that thought they had it mastered... And ended up learning a lot, and their chains now show it.

You should try and slow down a bit too... Don't rush through the cut... It gives you more time to evaluate the situation, and make decisions based on what's presented. Like I was telling another member here a week or so ago in a PM...

"I'd rather be slow and alive, rather than fast and dead."


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Awww... Don't mind the other fellas... They're just giving you a hard time. If you start producing video, where you're asking questions on a tree, or cut--they'll likely not smell blood, and go in for the kill.  We love good video with questions!! Like, "How does my stump look?" "What could I have done better?" Etcetera.
> 
> I do suggest you do some reading here on chain filing/grinding. After watching your video's, I know your chain can use some work. I know a lot of guys here that thought they had it mastered... And ended up learning a lot, and their chains now show it.
> 
> ...



okay i will do that i am going out tommorow to make a video were i just ask for help with my chains my stumps and bucking and i will read up on sharpening i like to think i am pretty good at filing but i have some trouble with my left arm from a bad accedent skidding logs to the landing had a choker break and nearly killed me but i will read up on it


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Let me see if I can do some digging to help... Give me a minute, and I'll post some threads for you.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=4932&highlight=Chain+filing

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84188&highlight=Chain+filing

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83724&highlight=Chain+filing

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550&highlight=Chain+filing

There are lot's more, but these should get you started.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> ok i have to ask. i am mot trying to poke and be mean but tell the truth about thoes "helicopter jobs" please.
> 
> 
> they are after High grade saw logs on steep ground, not paradice guy...






??


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 10, 2009)

*What just happened?*

This thread can't be for real.

This is a set-up.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> ??



those are a couple of good question marks there. and they pertain to a legitimate question.

i got one too.



?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> This thread can't be for real.
> 
> This is a set-up.



SHHHH! You'll ruin our plans for World Domination!!


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> SHHHH! You'll ruin our plans for World Domination!!



ha ha ha that is funny


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

WVlogger...You see that guy Smokechase II? Dude knows a [email protected] load about falling timber... He'd be one to listen to, and learn from.

Read his threads and posts!


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> WVlogger...You see that guy Smokechase II? Dude knows a [email protected] load about falling timber... He'd be one to listen to, and learn from.
> 
> Read his threads and posts!



okay i will look at his stuff


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

you should work on not ignoring people along with your sawing 

















? ?


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> you should work on not ignoring people along with your sawing
> 
> 
> 
> okay i will work on both of those things


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> 056 kid said:
> 
> 
> > you should work on not ignoring people along with your sawing
> ...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2009)

WV logger, I didn't know you were a member here, welcome! Keep the ears, eyes, and brain clear. There is much to be learned.

Get that saw sharpening perfected and smooth out your cutting style. Your last video looked light years ahead of the first one I saw.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> WV logger, I didn't know you were a member here, welcome! Keep the ears, eyes, and brain clear. There is much to be learned.
> 
> Get that saw sharpening perfected and smooth out your cutting style. Your last video looked light years ahead of the first one I saw.



o one new i was till today quite a shock it had i know i have a lot to learn and i have learned alot you all just keep cramming tips down my throat lol in the past 2 days just reading the post i have learned alot


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 10, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> WV logger, I didn't know you were a member here, welcome! Keep the ears, eyes, and brain clear. There is much to be learned.
> 
> Get that saw sharpening perfected and smooth out your cutting style. Your last video looked light years ahead of the first one I saw.



you learn something new everyday always willing to learn


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont get how you have been here so long and you are just NOW learning?


Why diden't you show us all your vids on mods and fire wood and heli logging?


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

captainsteep said:


> you learn something new everyday always willing to learn



i am always willing to learn


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 10, 2009)

where is his hardhat, chaps, safetygear,who pays his ins. i would like to know.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

captainsteep said:


> where is his hardhat, chaps, safetygear,who pays his ins. i would like to know.



i worfor my self i have not cut profesonally for over a yera now to unsteady


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I dont get how you have been here so long and you are just NOW learning?
> 
> 
> Why diden't you show us all your vids on mods and fire wood and heli logging?



i do not use the site alot


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 10, 2009)

check out trying to get going thread the yoader is mine,something new to my area so i am learing how to log that way pretty cool i like it, juet moved my skidder on a new job, trucks could not make the hill to the yoader so back to the good old skidder till the weather breaks


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> i worfor my self i have not cut profesonally for over a yera now to unsteady



Who did you work for?


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

captainsteep said:


> check out trying to get going thread the yoader is mine,something new to my area so i am learing how to log that way pretty cool i like it, juet moved my skidder on a new job, trucks could not make the hill to the yoader so back to the good old skidder till the weather breaks



alright will do


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Who did you work for?



was cutting for my uncle but he gave it up burnette logging very small company only did large scale land clearing


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2009)

Only in the east coast? I doubt it.

Captainsteep, Could you imagine swinging to a roadside landing with your skidder, from your yoader, affordably?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2009)

wvlogger, this whole thing cracks me up, I've enjoyed it. You'd definately enjoy working with some smooth, graceful, fast pro fallers. Your eyes will light up when you see what production falling can be.


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 10, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> Only in the east coast? I doubt it.
> 
> Captainsteep, Could you imagine swinging to a roadside landing with your skidder, from your yoader, affordably?



yes f i had a graple skidder thought of putting one on my dozer but its to small only a dresserTD 8


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2009)

056, you of anyone must know how typical the scenes depicted are of Appalachia. He did use a hinge, which is a step in itself.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> 056, you of anyone must know how typical the scenes depicted are of Appalachia. He did use a hinge, which is a step in itself.



I was talking with a fella from Tennessee at my buddies shop the other day... My old man was born in Ohio, and I have lineage in that whole area... Kentucky, Tennessee, etc. This guys wife was from Scotland.

The guy and I were joking about moonshine, and all the 'traditional' hillbilly stuff. His wife spoke up and said, _"Hillbilly? Excuse me, but that's rude."_ I felt all awkward... Then she cracks a smile and says, _"The politically correct word is 'Appalachian American'!"
_
I thought I was gonna die laughing.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2009)

I absolutely love Appalachia and good mountain people.
Coincidentally, the landlord and I drank a fair lick of the finest smoothese shine I've ever had, just last night. bet we'll finish tonight, his birthday.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> I absolutely love Appalachia and good mountain people.
> Coincidentally, the landlord and I drank a fair lick of the finest smoothese shine I've ever had, just last night. bet we'll finish tonight, his birthday.



I had me some real good Kentucky shine, from a Harley Mechanic (who was from Iowa), in Libby MT... Drank like water, bit like a rattler!


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2009)

Boss(he dosent drink) has 15 quarts of some kind of homade spirits. I think he will give me one.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Boss(he dosent drink) has 15 quarts of some kind of homade spirits. I think he will give me one.



Make sure it's good shine before you drink it!!!! Give some to someone you don't like, if they die... It's no good.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 10, 2009)

WVL, Here is a link to training that is not to far from you. The best thing you can do for yourself is to seek instruction from a real pro. It wil make you safer and faster. Check it here...


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> WVL, Here is a link to training that is not to far from you. The best thing you can do for yourself is to seek instruction from a real pro. It wil make you safer and faster. Check it here...



Excellent link!


----------

